# Dates with Walnuts



## debthecook (Nov 24, 2004)

This is my favorite dried fruit for the table on Thanksgiving.
Buy some dates, split in half, take out seed. Put a pice of walnut half (I buy the bag from Diamond) in the middle, close up.
Really nice to pick as an appetizer, something else fallsy on the table.


----------



## Lisa110 (Nov 27, 2004)

How about adding some cream cheese under each walnut?  I actually buy a pound of dates (the honeyballs *Bahri* are the best)..whip up some cream cheese, and dip away.  Yummy stuff


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 28, 2004)

I forgot all about stuffed dates during the holidays. My mom used to always have them .  She would stuff with the walnuts as described, then roll them in powdered sugar. Yummy.


----------

